# How to bring 11 x17 Psychrometric Charts to the Exam?



## JoeysVee (Jul 21, 2009)

I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.

I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.

Any suggestions?

:shakehead:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 21, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.
> I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


Thats what I did, I got a nice color one in 11x17 had in a 3 ring binder.

Just make sure you don't have any pencil markings on any of your materials you take to the exam, I hear the Proctors don't like that much.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2009)

^I second that!


----------



## bph (Jul 21, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.
> I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


I also did the same (11x17 with one side hole punched, put in an 8.5 x 11 binder).

I purchased the ASHRAE charts, liked them a lot.

Make sure you get familiar with the charts you will use with the exam. Not all charts are the same, some are faster and easier to use. I also put some highlighter marks on the charts to help for fast referencing. I know some people here finish the exam 3 hrs early, but for me I used every minute, so any detail that saved me time or prevented mistakes was welcome.


----------



## HVACstevie (Jul 21, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.
> I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...



This is what I was going to do initially. But I as prepared I noticed that NCEES uses the 8.5x11 chart from ASHREA so I switched to that in order to get used to what is in the exam booklet, since you're not supposed to write on any of your own material.

I suggest you become familiar with the 8.5x11 ashrea standard and high temp charts.


----------



## bph (Jul 21, 2009)

HVACstevie said:


> This is what I was going to do initially. But I as prepared I noticed that NCEES uses the 8.5x11 chart from ASHREA so I switched to that in order to get used to what is in the exam booklet, since you're not supposed to write on any of your own material.
> I suggest you become familiar with the 8.5x11 ashrea standard and high temp charts.


I was concerned about the rules on writing in you own materials, but I still went with my own copy of 11 x 17 and just didn't write in it. I used a ruler and triangle, so I could see what was going on. I am not an HVAC, did machine design, but it worked for me.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 21, 2009)

You can download a free version of the ASHRAE chart. I think I got the link from here actually!

But they provide you with psych charts in the exam, so I dont see the need to bring your own.

I did the same thing as you, brought my own clean 11x17 ASHRAE charts folded up in my binder, then never used them because they gave me charts to use in the exam.

I took the HVAC depth too, and still had no reason to bring my own pysch chart.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 22, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.
> I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


I went to Office Depot and found a 11x17 cardboard folder in the clearance bin, so that's what I used. I actually brought 3 psych charts: the ASHRAE one, the Trane one, and a 3rd one that had corrections for various altitudes. The ASHRAE one is the one they give you in the exam booklet. The Trane one also has vapor pressures listed on it, so if you get one of those questions, the Trane psych chart makes it a piece of cake. I downloaded all 3 from here: http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/

-Agg97


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah I downloaded them all there too. I have them...was just wondering about how to bring them in. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## goodal (Jul 23, 2009)

Tranes psych chart is *WAY* better than ASHRAE's.

I was a little bit over prepared when i took in april. I took MULTIPLE copies of every psych chart I could get my hands on. nearly every varitation you can imagine are here http://www.aktonassoc.com/.

I made one small screw up however. The 11x17 trane psych charts i took in were the CELCIUS version. I felt so stupid. In all honesty i didnt need a single one of them. since you cant draw on them, i just used the one they provided.


----------



## carlos2 (Sep 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I have printed off some 11 x17 psychrometric charts for the exam and I was wondering what is the best way to bring these? Maybe I could punch holes in one side and bring them in an 8.5 x11 binder. I would have to fold them in half though. I plan to use them during the exam.
> I'm just wondering…if they are folded in half and in a smaller binder (8.5 x11 vs. 11 x17), will they be messy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


I glued an 11" x 17" Mollier Diagram to my Quick Reference Mechanical Engineering PE Booklet and folded it twice. The chart is permanently bound to the booklet and is easy to open.

Carlos Chapek, PE

http://www.testprepessentials.com


----------

